# Midland Air Museum



## rochie (Nov 6, 2012)

ok Terry and I visited the Midland air museum last week, I didnt take a massive amount of pictures as I knew Terry would do a much better job of detailing the museums exhibits than I would so here's some of my shots.

Iskra for my Polish friends 

















F4 Phantom II, Mig Killer for my American buddies

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice ones, Karl. I can remember when Phantoms were plentiful in the skies. Now, sadly, there are very few flying here in the states now.


----------



## rochie (Nov 6, 2012)

used to love seeing RAF Phantoms over here as well


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 6, 2012)

Those F4's always looked so cool, the ultimate in what a fighter should look like!


----------



## rochie (Nov 6, 2012)

few more.

For Jan











more American metal

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 6, 2012)

Good stuff mate. I'm still having connection problems so will add mine when sorted.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 6, 2012)

Love the F-86. Always one of my favorite jets.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 6, 2012)

Good stuff Karl.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 6, 2012)

Excellent. Love the Happy Hooligans F-101. 

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Nov 6, 2012)

thanks Fellas

some more

Armstrong Whitworth Argosy with my Daughter who is 5 foot 7 inches tall in front for scale

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 6, 2012)

Cool! They let you go in the cockpit.


----------



## rochie (Nov 6, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> Cool! They let you go in the cockpit.


sure did !

me in a Mi 24 "hind"











Hunter, Sea hawk and Javlin

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 6, 2012)

Great photos Karl. I noticed they took the rotors off the Hind before they let you climb in.

Geo

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey Karl, that Attacker is a Sea Hawk. Rotors removed from Hind to stop the wind blowing it over.
Problems posting pics - have to get PC sorted.


----------



## rochie (Nov 6, 2012)

Cheers Dogsbody, what was i thinking, Attacker !!!!


----------



## Rocketeer (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice shots! Must go there again one day


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice shots Karl!


----------



## rochie (Nov 6, 2012)

thanks all

Danish Starfighter











couple of EE lightnings

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 7, 2012)

Drooling over the Lightnings....always loved that aircraft.

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Nov 7, 2012)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Drooling over the Lightnings....always loved that aircraft.
> 
> Jeff



a favorite of mine too !!!!

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 14, 2012)

Now I've got my connection problem sorted, I'll post some of mine.
The Museum is also home to the Sir Frank Whittle Heritage Centre, and just inside the main entrance there is a separate exhibition dedicated to the man and his work on the jet engine, which includes an original engine, parts and cut away sections and a very large scale model of the Gloster prototype used to test the first jet engines.
*PICS 1 to 4* show these.
*PICS 5 to 7* Show the contrast with the German Jumo 004 engine, just inside the main hangar. 
*PICS 8 to 10*. There are a number of complete cockpit sections on display,many of of which are open for inspection, with the Meteor 8 being shown here. We were fortunate enough to start chatting to one of the museum staff, himself a former FAA pilot, who very kindly opened up some of the other cockpits, and complete aircraft, especially for us, of which more later in this 'tour'.
I'll post more over the coming days, as there are quite a number of photos covering this great little museum, which is situated on the north west corner of the present-day Coventry Airport, once known as Bagington, and the home of Armstrong Whitworth.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 14, 2012)

Great pictures!
Is that an F-80 nose sticking out there?


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2012)

Right shape Paul...nice Meteor Nose in the background too.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks guys. That's the front end of a complete T-33. The Meteor is the F8 mentioned, as are the cockpit shots. Nearby, just showing, is a Meteor F4, which will be shown later.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 15, 2012)

Interesting Terry


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks Andy and Hugh. I'll post some more later tonight, when I've sorted the next batch.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 15, 2012)

Great cockpit shots for the serious detailer and weathering Terry. Don't want to sound ultra dumb here(too late) but the seat wasn't in that condition during operational life was it. It had to have been store somewhere out back and then added to the cockpit later for display.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2012)

The seat has taken a hammering over the years Geo, as visitors are allowed to sit in the cockpit. I'd guess the seat pan cushion is _not_ original!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2012)

A bit later than intended, as I'm feeling rather rough at the moment - darned arthritis is in 'flare up' mode - bl**dy painful and draining!
*PICS 1 and 2*. One of only two Meteor F4s left in the world, the Museum's example is the second oldest.
*PICS 3 to 5.* The SAAB Tunnan, the only one in Britain. As can be seen, access to the cockpit is allowed, although we didn't ask for it to be opened for us.
*PIC 6.* Yes, it is a real aircraft stuck up on a shelf! A Druine Turbulent, a couple of which used to be based at my local Aero Club.
*PICS 7 and 8.* The ex- French Air Force T-33, painted in US ANG colours. Again, cockpit access was possible, but I didn't ask for the canopy to be opened. (Got some shots through the canopy, but lots of reflections off the glass.)
*PICS 9 to 11.* This is a 'live' Harrier GR5 procedures trainer, with Karl enjoying himself at the controls. Our friendly ex-FAA pilot opened this up especially for us. Notice the huge contrast between this and the Meteor F8 cockpit posted earlier.
*PIC 12.* One of only two Vampire F1's left in the world, in the colours of 606 (County of Warwick) Sqn, RAuxAF.
Hope you like the pics, and I'll post a further batch when I'm more alive.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2012)

Good shots Terry!


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 17, 2012)

Sure looks like sitting in that Harrier made Karl's day! Nice shots Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks Hugh and Glenn.
Carrying on round the packed main hangar, here are some of the other exhibits. There was also a mezzenine floor, with the 'Wings over Coventry' exhibition, which included the only surviving piece of a Whitley fuselage, but my legs were to knackered to cope with the stairs unfortunately. Also listed in the museum's full aircraft complement are a Beaufighter nose, which we didn't spot, and a Typhoon forward fuselage, under restoration, which can be viewed by prior arrangement.
*PICS 1 to 4*. This little beauty is the Chichester-Miles business jet, a sleek four-seater, twin jet development aircraft. This example is the second prototype, having completed it's first flight in 1997, and done a total of 84 development flights. The last shot shows one of it's tiny jet engines.
*PICS 5 to 8.* Canberra T17A (ECM) nose section and interior. This example started life as a B2 and, whilst on loan to the RNZAF, saw action in Malaya. It's possible to view the fully equipped interior, which is lit as per on operations, and an authentic 'radio chatter' can also be heard.
*PIC 9*. The sole example of the Fairey Ultralight helicopter.
*PIC 10*. Slingsby glider, with part of the ejection seat display beneath.
*PICS 11 and 12*. Link simulator (similar to a Link trainer, but not specifically for 'blind' flying), and its modern-day equivalent, a Links-Miles simulator.
The museum also has some very nice model displays, some of which I've posted in the Modelling section.
Thanks for your interest so far, and there's lots more to come - I'll post another batch tomorrow.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 18, 2012)

Great pictures. An interesting collection of aircraft. Thanks for posting.


----------



## rochie (Nov 18, 2012)

good stuff Terry and yes Glenn i did enjoy getting in the cockpit of some exhibits !!!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 18, 2012)

Karl, did you get any shots of the Whitley fuselage, or other stuff up on the gallery?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice shots Terry!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice pictures gents, it looks like a nice intimate museum and a good place for reference material. I've a model of the T-55 Lightning on shelf, Ser no 55-712 and I'd forgotten how big the Argosy was.


----------



## rochie (Nov 20, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Karl, did you get any shots of the Whitley fuselage, or other stuff up on the gallery?



not sure, will have a look later to day


----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks mate. I'll post another batch sometime this evening, moving outside into the 'changing seasons within an hour' weather !


----------



## rochie (Nov 20, 2012)

had a look and rather embarrassed to say i didnt take any pictures on that level sorry mate !!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2012)

No problem mate. I'm rather embarrassed that I forgot to ask our friendly FAA chap about the Beaufighter cockpit and Typhoon front end!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice ones Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Andy. Here's another batch.
Moving outside, into the very changeable weather, and some of the larger exhibits.
*PICS 1 to 3. *The Armstrong Whitworth Argosy, an aircraft that I have a special affinity with, having completed my 'Para' course on this type, 40 years ago exactly, and a type from which I subsequently made a number of jumps, day and night. This is a large (for the time) twin-boomed transport, powered by four Rolls Royce turbo-props, which earned it the nickname 'Whistling Wheelbarow'. The civilian version, shown here, was a pure freighter, with large, bulbous doors at nose and tail, which swung open to one side, allowing 'straight-through' loading/unloading, a sort of predecessor to the maritime equivalent of 'Roll on Roll Off'.
The military version had a fixed nose, with a bulbous radome centrally placed, giving it the obvious nickname of 'Flying T*t'. The tail hatch opened with a lower ramp and upper door, rather like the C-130, allowing the dropping of heavy loads such as vehicles, whilst paratrooping doors were situated on each side, at the rear.
Curiously, the civilian freighter had a bare, unlined interior, whilst the military version had padded and fully lined and coloured wall cladding in the main hold. 
*PICS 4 and 5.* Reached by a vertical, retractable ladder, the flight deck is way above ground, 'suspended' over the cargo hold, and accommodated the pilot, co-pilot, navigator/radio op, and flight engineer. Our friendly guide opened this especially or us. Mick is seen here trying to figure out if we can get away with it without anyone noticing!
*PICS 6 and 7.* Still on board the Argosy, with Karl doing his 'Wir gegen bomben England' impersonation, and me reliving the parachute exit technique! (the doors on the military version opened inwards.)
*PIC 8.* The beautiful Hawker Hunter F6. This one has live electrics, and the cockpit can be accessed in better weather. It is actually on loan from the USAAF !
*PIC 9.* The diminutive Hawker Sea Hawk carrier-borne fighter, with the Hawker design influence clearly visible.
*PIC 10*. A.W. Sea Vixen.
*PICS 11 and 12.* This Fairey Gannet (trainer version) is about to be prepared for re-painting, after a long hunt for the correct 'Aluminium' paint.

Thanks again for your interest, and I'll post another batch tomorrow.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 21, 2012)

More great stuff. Question: how does the turboprop on the Argosy work with the rear of the engine stuck in the boom? i.e where's the exhaust?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Andy. The exhausts are similar on all the engines, and like the Viscount - they are located on the rear of the engine housing, at the side or underside. You can just see them on this military Argosy at Cosford, on the starboard engines, above the Percival Provost.
The booms actually extend from the mid chord of the wing, blending forwards into the engine nacelles, so no different really to a 'normal' set up.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2012)

A little later than intended, but here's the next batch.
*PICS 1 to 6.* The Hind helicopter, and some interior and cockpit shots. Again, this was opened up especially for us. The rotor blades were removed to prevent the aircraft being lifted by wind. Karl and I both felt a little strange looking around this beast, knowing that, not that many years ago, it would have been a type we would have been hiding from, if a conflict between East and West had kicked off!
*PIC 7 *, Former Royal Danish Air Force Starfighter.
*PICS 8 and 9*. F-86A Sabre, recently handed over by the IWM, and ready for re-paint.
*PICS 10 to 12.* F-4 Phantom, an actual Vietnam veteran with a MiG to its credit.

I'll post some more very soon.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2012)

Real nice pics Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks Wayne. I'll post another batch soon.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 26, 2012)

Beauties Terry.


----------



## rochie (Nov 27, 2012)

good stuff Terry, where we going next ???

got to pick better weather next time though !


----------



## Airframes (Nov 27, 2012)

How about Mick and I come up your way, go to Sunderland, then on to the Museum of Flight at East Fortune? Overnight stay for us for Sunderland, then all three of us overnight in Jockanese land. Next spring, of course - during those four days when we have a pretend summer!!
Also want to do East Kirkby again, and some of the Norfolk and Suffolk stuff (as in Gary and Tony's thread).


----------



## rochie (Nov 27, 2012)

sounds like a plan, can sort out cheap rates at my place and its only 400yds from A1 and 20 miles from soondaland !


----------



## Airframes (Nov 27, 2012)

Sounds good. We'll sort something in the New year then !


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2012)

Good shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks Hugh. Sorting the next couple of batches, and hope to post some more sometime tomorrow.


----------

